# Facebook/Twitter "Share" link on personal Website (Not Facebook)



## vitalyone (Nov 25, 2011)

I so hope someone can help!  I've spent most the day looking.  Is there a template, action, addon or anything that will simply let me add a "Share on facebook" link/button?   I take tons of pics for friends in volleyball, softball, etc.  I no longer want to try and manage 100's of facebook folders so I'm going to start putting everything on my personal website and would like to simply have a "Share This Picture" link/button.  You would be my hero if you could help me figure this out!


----------



## rachelmayo (Dec 6, 2011)

What platform/website are you using for your personal website? If you haven't already set one up, I recommend Wordpress. ShareThis is a great little plugin that works pretty much anywhere (Wordpress or otherwise). Check it out here: http://sharethis.com/publishers/get-sharing-button

Hope this helps!


----------

